# Flaking Beak



## jlandin (Mar 22, 2015)

I have scoured the internet trying to find pictures and posts related to this and last night I felt like Basil was fine after reviewing beak deformities and what's normal. But this evening I am having some concerns again. I have taken a photo in natural light to show what is going on.

If you notice the beak, where it starts flaking half way down, there is a green or brown line. This is prevalent on the other side as well. Is this normal when the beak grows and the top layer sheds?

I have also noticed that Basil has started to lick and somewhat chew on his mineral block. He does it every now and then but not a lot. Still getting used his cage stuffs I think.








[/URL]


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

To me that looks like a normal "beak moult" and possibly a dry beak. You can put a small bit of olive oil on his beak as long as you're careful not to get it into his nares, and that should help along the flaking. 
Budgies' beaks are like onions, with many layers and sometimes old layers peel off and regrow. I would just keep an eye on your handsome boy and keep us posted!


----------



## jlandin (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you so much for your quick reply StarlingWings! I greatly appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

jlandin said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply StarlingWings! I greatly appreciate it! Thanks!


You're very welcome


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

He could also be lacking some mineral or vitamin especially if he is visiting his mineral block regularly. Perhaps a wellness check up at a avian vet just to be safe and sure is the way to go.


----------

